# Im giving up bonding my three....



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Its no use... no matter how much i try...




























...the bonding has finished... they love each other too much to be apart :thumbup: x


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

aww they are lovely


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg that title made me panic I thought you had seperated them after all the work youve put in, those pics more than make up for your sleepless nights though I bet.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg that title made me panic I thought you had seperated them after all the work youve put in, those pics more than make up for your sleepless nights though I bet.


Defo! :thumbup:

Theyve been getting on with no scuff for a while now!  They are in the hutch all night and in the run all day!  they are getting along brilliant now and Summer being around isnt effecting anything  x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

The title had me worried too, I've been following your work cuz I'd like to bond my four together,(two sets of two) but so far the two boys dont seem to like each other 

I know!!!

You could do it for me?!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> The title had me worried too, I've been following your work cuz I'd like to bond my four together,(two sets of two) but so far the two boys dont seem to like each other
> 
> I know!!!
> 
> You could do it for me?!


Dont tempt me! :lol: I found it a really rewarding experience because you get to know your rabbits behaviour so well :thumbup: (and who the little terrors are!)

Hoping by xmas to have introduced Summer :thumbup: x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I was ok with bonding the two pairs (M&F), infact I basically just chucked Maud & Malc together (4 years ago) as I didnt know any better really, and they chased each other for 3 days 
But, they are the most loved-up couple I have ever seen!!!

With Colin & Cilla I did it all properly - Small carrier, car ride, everything! They're ok, but no-where as loved as M&M, but then it's not been very long.

Malc, as lovely as he is with his Maudymoo, doesn't seem to like anyone near her! 
Thru the bars, he's had a go at both Colin and Cilla


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> I was ok with bonding the two pairs (M&F), infact I basically just chucked Maud & Malc together (4 years ago) as I didnt know any better really, and they chased each other for 3 days
> But, they are the most loved-up couple I have ever seen!!!
> 
> With Colin & Cilla I did it all properly - Small carrier, car ride, everything! They're ok, but no-where as loved as M&M, but then it's not been very long.
> ...


through bars hunny n sunny use to try wee on bebe and scratch her. Summer is doing the same to them atm, if any of them go near her she will try scratch them. I find it easier when they are all 'done' and have been properly groomed and de-scented :thumbup:

I think pairs should be okay to bond, as there is only 2 and if its male and female usually they click (sometimes it takes the odd one to figure out how to make friends)

I have 1 male and 2 females happily bonded, but Hunny was not happy for another female to be around. Luckly Bebe does not attack back under any provokes (sp?) or circumstances (sp?) :thumbup: So she wasnt the problem however breaking the bond between hunny n sunny (litter mates and bro n sis 3 years) was hard but once they accepted bebe they were happy. Bebe is abit clumsy too so they had to put up with that which took them a while to get use to :lol:

The best way is to just give it ago :thumbup: if ur worried just seperate them and try in afew months but u have to try be confident about it :thumbup: i would help u bond them but i dont think ur near to me lol x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah bonding just two was ok, it's just the thought of bonding two with two and maybe having to seperate four bunnies scrapping 

I will give it a go sometime, but not right now as Colin and Cilla haven't been together very long....and yes, we're miles apart 

My local rescue would definitely help :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Yeah bonding just two was ok, it's just the thought of bonding two with two and maybe having to seperate four bunnies scrapping
> 
> I will give it a go sometime, but not right now as Colin and Cilla haven't been together very long....and yes, we're miles apart
> 
> My local rescue would definitely help :thumbup:


You have to be strong about it! :thumbup: Any advice i got was from Crofty and other people on my thread  I had no rescue involved because i didnt want them to go away from home to be bonded if that makes sence 

all 4 wont scrap at once! youll get one that will have ago at the other and theyll start chasing and the others will just defend  Water squirt them all until they stop (and they will) then theyll start grooming each other. It should be easy with normal bunny, unfortunatly the main problem i had was with Bebe.. Shes an albino so she 'scans' the room and the other 2 didnt know what she was doing, shes an angora so she needed to be taken away for grooming (didnt end well) and shes clumsy and doesnt no how big she is so when she jumped down from one level to another the others are made jump by the bang she makes :lol:

They are use to her now though and because they love her they groom her! meaning her fur is lovely now! i just need to brush it for her :thumbup: x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gosh, u had me there!

Well done x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Gosh, u had me there!
> 
> Well done x


Sorry!  how are your bunnies doing?  x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

jemma_79 said:


> Gosh, u had me there!
> 
> Well done x


Yeah me to, I was gutted when I saw the title :scared:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yeah me to, I was gutted when I saw the title :scared:


I wondered when u would come across this thread stalker!  x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> I wondered when u would come across this thread stalker!  x


:lol::lol: You love it :thumbup:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> You have to be strong about it! :thumbup: Any advice i got was from Crofty and other people on my thread  I had no rescue involved because i didnt want them to go away from home to be bonded if that makes sence
> 
> all 4 wont scrap at once! youll get one that will have ago at the other and theyll start chasing and the others will just defend  Water squirt them all until they stop (and they will) then theyll start grooming each other. It should be easy with normal bunny, unfortunatly the main problem i had was with Bebe.. Shes an albino so she 'scans' the room and the other 2 didnt know what she was doing, shes an angora so she needed to be taken away for grooming (didnt end well) and shes clumsy and doesnt no how big she is so when she jumped down from one level to another the others are made jump by the bang she makes :lol:
> 
> They are use to her now though and because they love her they groom her! meaning her fur is lovely now! i just need to brush it for her :thumbup: x


Thanks, great advice there, and I WILL give it a go at some point....and then I'll let you know how it's going  xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> :lol::lol: You love it :thumbup:


:lol: x



Gertrude said:


> Thanks, great advice there, and I WILL give it a go at some point....and then I'll let you know how it's going  xxx


youll do great! I thought about getting someone 'professional' to do it but when i heard how i could do it at home i thought i shud give it ago  x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: x
> 
> youll do great! I thought about getting someone 'professional' to do it but when i heard how i could do it at home i thought i shud give it ago  x


My rescue would do it at home for me ... it my sis-in-law, 
She's ran it for 20 years now :thumbup:

But when I get new accomodation sorted (big enough for all four)
I'll make a start on the bonding myself :scared:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> My rescue would do it at home for me ... it my sis-in-law,
> She's ran it for 20 years now :thumbup:
> 
> But when I get new accomodation sorted (big enough for all four)
> I'll make a start on the bonding myself :scared:


Great stuff!  x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

your naughty you are!!!! they look happy, well done


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw they look so cute together! Well done!!  Makes all the hard work worth it to see then snuggling up


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Aw they look so cute together! Well done!!  Makes all the hard work worth it to see then snuggling up


Theyre doing so well!  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Yeah bonding just two was ok, it's just the thought of bonding two with two and maybe having to seperate four bunnies scrapping
> 
> I will give it a go sometime, but not right now as Colin and Cilla haven't been together very long....and yes, we're miles apart
> 
> My local rescue would definitely help :thumbup:


If you need help, I have a bonded 6 
I added a single boy to a pair of girls(sisters) then the trio to M/F pair and when Mercedes died added in another pair of girls(sisters)! All different personalities and sizes but they get on great 99% of the time lmao.

*Heidi*


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> If you need help, I have a bonded 6
> I added a single boy to a pair of girls(sisters) then the trio to M/F pair and when Mercedes died added in another pair of girls(sisters)! All different personalities and sizes but they get on great 99% of the time lmao.
> 
> *Heidi*


Thanks xxx

I will do it at some point and I'll defo give you a shout 
I want to sort some accomodation out first so it wont be till next year at the earliest :scared:

I do appreciate the info xxx


----------

